
Mass shootings in the US: there have been 1624 in 1870 days - zhengiszen
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2017/oct/02/america-mass-shootings-gun-violence?CMP=twt_gu
======
wahern
A comparison would be useful. For 2016 VICE tracked mass shootings in the U.S.
and Europe (including Russia).

Europe: 53 dead, 169 injured U.S.: 392 dead, 1,502 injured

See [https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/4wb9p3/mass-shootings-
in-...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/4wb9p3/mass-shootings-in-europe-
in-2016) and [https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xdwpwk/mass-shootings-
in-...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xdwpwk/mass-shootings-in-the-
united-states-and-europe-in-2016)

------
zhengiszen
Nurturing a culture based on violence and litterally exporting said violence
since decades... Nurturing the drug traffic worldwide with all power available
(see Afghanistan for heroin and Colombia for cocaine as illustrations).

~~~
orionblastar
Not just that but nurturing that differences be settled by violence with one
war after another, mass media showing how mass shooters get attention and they
keep a high score list, and both parents or guardians too busy to raise their
kids so the kids run in the streets and learn from gangs and criminals shown
on the news as getting as famous as heroes. We are showing the worst of
humanity and rewarding it with attention and fame.

------
maxerickson
The mass shooting thing is kind of arbitrary.

In the same period there has been something like 60,000 firearm homicides.

(so ~50x the deaths from homicides that don't fit into the mass shooting
category)

